# FreeBSD 12.1 fresh install on AMD64 with new disks says can not find /boot/entropy



## blastwave (Nov 6, 2019)

I was not expecting to see a boot problem so early in the boot phase but simply starting the machine and selecting the USB key to boot from gives me the usual beastie and then bad things instantly thereafter.  See https://i.imgur.com/9iRMKco.jpg

```
Loading kernel...
/boot/kernel/kernel test=0x168fdf1 data=0x1d0a68+0x768d80 syms=[0x8+0x178bc0+0x8+0x1969d5]
Loading configured modules...
can't find '/boot/entropy'
Start @ 0xffffffff8036b000 ...
EFI framebuffer information:
addr, size      0xc0000000, 0x1000000
dimensions      800 x 600
stride          800
masks           0x00ff0000, 0x0000ff00, 0x000000ff, 0xff000000
```
then nothing ... it just sits there and no blinking cursor and numlock key doesn't work. 
Same machine ran FreeBSD 12.0 for the last year quite neatly.

baffled ...


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 6, 2019)

There's no entropy on the first boot as this file must be generated randomly based on your hardware and must be unique for every machine. Try with legacy boot (BIOS) or update your bios.

The problem is not in the entropy fie. It's just the last message that you see on the console before it switch to Efifb uga which in your case fail.
You can try to escape to loader prompt and change the resolution using gop or switch back to text mod using "*hw.vga.textmode=1"*

Some other reports that disabling  hw.pci.enable_msix=0 then boot also helps.


*


*

And then it switch to high resolution vt and show this loading screen:


----------



## blastwave (Nov 6, 2019)

Thank you for the help but I gave up on the dvd iso image and tried the USB key "memstick" option and that worked like a charm on the first try. Strange that the other issue exists only with the dvd1 iso image.


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 6, 2019)

is the checksum of the dvd correct?


----------



## shrdlu19 (Nov 7, 2019)

I have the same problem, with one difference - I successfully installed FreeBSD 12.1 on the HP Micro G7 N54L NHP, but failed to install FreeBSD 12.1 in the bhyve virtual machine from the same image. 

On a host system I install the following packages - vm-bhyve, bhyve-firmware, grub2-bhyve, tmux and her dependences. Then I create a very simple virtual machine:

```
# vm create -s 40G test.local
# vm configure test.local

loader="bhyveload"
cpu=1
memory=256M
network0_type="virtio-net"
network0_switch="public"
disk0_type="virtio-blk"
disk0_name="disk0.img"
uuid="4fc7b47e-0125-11ea-b7d3-9cb65406680c"
```

I start installation, and see "can't find '/boot/entropy'" right after connect to VM console.

I downloaded the disc1 image, but again saw the message "can't find '/boot/entropy'" right after the virtual machine started.


----------



## blastwave (Nov 8, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> is the checksum of the dvd correct?


Yes. I checked with openssl dgst -sha512.


----------



## shrdlu19 (Nov 9, 2019)

In my case, the reason for the failure was the line

console ="tmux"

in the vm settings in the file ".config/system.conf"

After I removed it, the OS in the guest system started to boot normally


----------

